# Not able to Install Ubuntu - No Root File System Found



## alsiladka (Jan 13, 2008)

Guys, I was planning to install Ubuntu as just a ... well what you can say.. get som linux experience OS. But installation is not going forward citing some " No Root File System found" error.

I have a Sata 3.0 Gbit/s 160 GB disk. 
The first partition is a 40 GB Vista partition. 
The second is a 50 GB NTFS part.
The rest is my backup / storage NTFS part.

What i did was, I deleted my second partition, and tried to install Linux on that partition. I made a 10 GB EXT3 part in that unallocated space, tried to format the full space using FAT32. But still no success. I am a first time linux user, so i have no clue what is amiss.

I have given you people my disk status. I do not wish to touch or modify my Vista partition. I am open for modification of the other partitions. 

Is there anyway i can install it?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

this error can be due to the partition number changed after ur installation.for us to help you,you have to boot with ubuntu cd in livecd mode and open a terminal(menu Applictns>accsrs>terminal) and post the output of 

```
sudo fdisk -l
```
also,if you failed to install with ubiquity(GUI) based ubuntu livecd,U may need to use ubuntu alternate cd which uses tested Debian ncurses based installer 

_offtopic:_
are u from adka,mangalore?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 13, 2008)

Create a / (root) partition, which you have already done, followed by a Swap partition, preferably 1 GB. Install Grub bootloader in the Windows MBR. Choose "Manual" partition
This can be done at the last step while installing Ubuntu where it gives a summary of where the system will be installed.etc. On the bottom right-hand side there is an "Advanced" option, click on it and make sure Grub is installed in (hd0,0) ,ie, in the first hard drive and in the 1st partition.
Now when you finish installing Ubuntu , the PC will reboot and you will be presented with Grub Boot Menu with entries for Ubuntu & Vista.

Here is an excellent tutorial for Dual boot Vista & Ubuntu Dual Boot Vista & Ubuntu
Best of Luck


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 14, 2008)

@Praka
No i am not from Manglore.

Will post the outpur tommorow.

@rahimveron
How do i create a root partition? I only have the Cds which i got myself shipped from Ubuntu. And i have already given my HD partitions status. From that scenario, what should i do?


----------



## mehulved (Jan 14, 2008)

When you reach partitioning part of the installation process, create 2 partitions one will be of type 'swap'
other will be of type ext3 it's mount point will be /
Proceed now and see if it gives same error.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2008)

Dont panic alsiladka. Its very easy, Believe Me.
When on the Partition page in Ubuntu install, choose "Manual" and and the Partition will be shown like this:
Vista partition = sda1
2nd Partition  = sda5
3rd Partition  = sda6

You are concerned with 2nd one as the 3rd is your Backup partition. 
If you are confused with your partitions' names then write down their sizes.
Here we go:
1: Choose sda5(ur 2nd partition) and create a "/" (Root) Partition, where your Ubuntu will be installed, preferably 39 GB, ext3 type and Choose mount point "/".
2: Use the remaining 1 GB as Linux-Swap.
Thats it.
 Just to make sure that Grub is installed properly ,on the last page(Summary Page) of the installation, on the bottom-right side click on "Advanced" and make sure (hd0,0) is written there. It will write Grub into the 1 Hard Drive(hd0) into the 1st Partition(0).
Now when it is installed , it will reboot and you will be presented with The Grub Menu with Ubuntu & Vista entries. Choose your OS and have fun.

PS: What about the link i gave you in my previous post. Are you not following the steps? Clarify plz.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks.
Rahimveron, special thanks to you. That link did the trick. Just shrinked my D drive by 10 Gb from Vista itself, and left it as unallocated.

Then from the Ubuntu Installation, selected the option 2. Install on the largest continous free space. It made 2 partitions, one EXT3 and one small swap partition.

BTW, i could not understand how do you make a "/" root partition, mount point and all, but anyways, thats history for now.

RUnning Ubuntu, its a bit slow though, compared to Vista, and i dont think it is doing justice to my system specs. Got the latest Nvidia driver installed, enabled beryl, but dont see much of a graphical treat 

One important issue now, i want to set Vista as my first choice in grub, as as of now, i have to be present when i switch on my PC and select Vista from the Grub menu within 10 secs!!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2008)

Good Work buddy.
Now with the Grub Menu.
1: In Ubuntu, Open A Terminal and BACKUP the Grub Menu by typing
	
	



```
sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
```
 Enter your password when promted.
2: Open Grub Menu, still in the Terminal 
	
	



```
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
```
 this will open menu.lst file in Gedit text Editor.
3: Now navigate to default and change "0" with "4" without quotes. This will boot Vista when you start your PC, by default.
Now why "4"? Bcoz Vista's entry is on the 5th Line in the Grub Menu and numbering starts with "0" for the first line and "1" for the 2nd and so on.
4:Now navigate to timeout and change that 30 seconds to 10. Now it boot boot Vista within 10 seconds.
5: Save the File.
Thats it 
Now Reboot and See the Result.
Now about the "/" Root stuff. Root(/) means the where the Ubuntu Filesystem will be installed and we term is as "/", you might have noticed while in partition page about its mount point to /. Its a "forward slash".
Why have you installed Beryl? ubuntu 7.10 have native support for Compiz-Fusion, which is a combination of Beryl and Compiz.
Install Compiz-Settings Manager by Opening Synaptic Package Manager(System>Administration) Search for 
	
	



```
compizconfig-settings-manager
```
 and install it to change/fiddle around with the eye-candy.
Best of Luck and enjoy The Brown Freind


----------

